# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Đang nghiên cứu một dạng ro-bot mới nhanh và nhỏ gọn cần tư vấn

## Đức Hoàng Minh

Anh em nào trong group có giải pháp gì cho em được biết, em đang cần thiết kế một con ro-bot nhanh nhỏ gọn không rườm ra,nếu không sử dụng vit-me với servo thì quá tốt để cánh tay nhẹ bớt.

----------


## hoang.nvn

> Anh em nào trong group có giải pháp gì cho em được biết, em đang cần thiết kế một con ro-bot nhanh nhỏ gọn không rườm ra,nếu không sử dụng vit-me với servo thì quá tốt để cánh tay nhẹ bớt.


Đề bài khó ah, cụ thể hơn đi bạn, chức năng, yêu cầu độ chính xác, tải trọng, tốc độ,...

----------


## Đức Hoàng Minh

> Đề bài khó ah, cụ thể hơn đi bạn, chức năng, yêu cầu độ chính xác, tải trọng, tốc độ,...


Load mass: 5 [kg]
Moving Time: T = 1 [s] 
Stroke: S = 1[m] 
Friction Force: f = 5 [N]

Cánh tay robot dùng để gắp chíp trong dây chuyền lắp ráp bo mạch, chính sác cao thước quang đo 1 micro meter, cũng là sai số, no back lash.

----------


## Gamo

Wow, ông có thiết kế chưa? Có gì post lên cho mọi người học hỏi?

----------


## Đức Hoàng Minh

> Wow, ông có thiết kế chưa? Có gì post lên cho mọi người học hỏi?


Đang tìm kiếm thiết bị,vật tư không biết anh em trên đây có ai đã từng làm qua, hay có công nghệ mới nào tư vấn giúp, đi tham quan mấy con robot bên khu công nghệ cao thấy mà mê.

----------


## Gamo

À hehe, tôi cũng tính làm 1 con mà chắc phải theo dạng 3 trục. Tay robot thì tuyệt rồi nhưng với mình độ chính xác 1us chắc thuộc nhóm Misson Impossible rồi nên tưởng ông có giải pháp rồi chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## CNC FANUC

Mitsu có bán đó mua về lập trình theo ý mình nhé

----------


## Đức Hoàng Minh

> À hehe, tôi cũng tính làm 1 con mà chắc phải theo dạng 3 trục. Tay robot thì tuyệt rồi nhưng với mình độ chính xác 1us chắc thuộc nhóm Misson Impossible rồi nên tưởng ông có giải pháp rồi chứ


Làm con robot 3 trục thôi, nhưng không chơi vit-me servo. sử dụng linear motor. nhanh gọn nhẹ.

----------


## inhainha

nhanh vậy thì chỉ sử dụng linear motor thôi.

----------


## Gamo

À, nếu vậy thì đơn giản, tưởng là tay robot.

Ông search trong diễn đàn tên Gorlak, hắn ta có 3 con Linear Servo giá rẻ á. Ông vác về chế thêm driver nữa là đẹp.
Có gì dụ hắn bán luôn cho cái khung nữa thì khỏi cần động tay động chân cơ khí luôn.

@Gorlak: nhớ trả tiền môi giới hé  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Nếu bác muốn No backlash thì làm 1 con full rotary axis như cờ-nhíp  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

> Load mass: 5 [kg]
> Moving Time: T = 1 [s] 
> Stroke: S = 1[m] 
> Friction Force: f = 5 [N]
> 
> Cánh tay robot dùng để gắp chíp trong dây chuyền lắp ráp bo mạch, chính sác cao thước quang đo 1 micro meter, cũng là sai số, no back lash.





> Nếu bác muốn No backlash thì làm 1 con full rotary axis như cờ-nhíp


Con này của bác hung1706 chưa đạt, bác chủ cần con nhanh, gọn, nhẹ, chính xác tầm 1 mi cờ rô cơ mà  :Confused:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Chết cười với ông anh  :Cool: 

Mấy con kiểu này dùng vào việc gì được nhỉ?

----------


## hoang.nvn

thước quang đo 1 micro nhưng sai số cho phép bao nhiêu bác, di chuyển 1s trên tổng quảng đường bao nhiêu thế.

----------


## Gamo

> Mitsu có bán đó mua về lập trình theo ý mình nhé


À, bộ đó bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## inhainha

> À, nếu vậy thì đơn giản, tưởng là tay robot.
> 
> Ông search trong diễn đàn tên Gorlak, hắn ta có 3 con Linear Servo giá rẻ á. Ông vác về chế thêm driver nữa là đẹp.
> Có gì dụ hắn bán luôn cho cái khung nữa thì khỏi cần động tay động chân cơ khí luôn.
> 
> @Gorlak: nhớ trả tiền môi giới hé


Bác làm như dễ chế drive lắm vậy á  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

nghe tiếng có vẻ như chạy xi tep

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## nhatson

tốc độ

----------

Gamo, GORLAK

----------


## nhatson

> Load mass: 5 [kg]
> Moving Time: T = 1 [s] 
> Stroke: S = 1[m] 
> Friction Force: f = 5 [N]
> 
> Cánh tay robot dùng để gắp chíp trong dây chuyền lắp ráp bo mạch, chính sác cao thước quang đo 1 micro meter, cũng là sai số, no back lash.


tốc độ 1m/s > 60m/p 
hành trình 1 met  mà sai số <1 um 
chủ theard có chắc về thông tin ko ta?

----------


## nhatson

chính xác thì có lạoi này







chính xác, nhanh, nhưng mà hành trình bé tí

----------


## nhatson

còn di chuyển wafer thì chắc ko cần tới um + nhanh

----------


## Gamo

Nhờ bác chủ thớt mà anh em bàn tán sôi nổi quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

do ông chủ thớt nhà nghèo đưa cái đề bài của đại gia làm anh em tức mình lôi hàng internet ra chém gió chứ sao nữa , em nghĩ cấp độ đạt yêu cầu chủ thớt chỉ có vác tiền đi mua thôi chứ lấy đâu ra tốc độ cao , hành trình dài mà cấp chính xác 1 micromét . Chắc tất cả các ngóc ngách VN ta cũng chưa có ai làm ra và cũng chưa có phương án gì hết đâu .

----------


## nhatson

to cụ gà, linuxcnc thật là đa năng, có tài liệu gì về lập trình ctrinh chạy trên linux ko cho em xin

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc... có lý à nha.... 

Tau cóa 1 cuốn Advance Linux Programming dày 1000 trang, có đầy đủ tất cả kiến thức chính về lập trình Linux. nhưng để kiếm lại đã... Sợ hồi về VN ko mang theo...

----------


## GORLAK

Bác nào hỏi e thế ợ, hehehhe



















Bác nào quan tâm hú e nhé, fix giá bèo nhèo.

----------


## CNC FANUC

> À, bộ đó bao nhiêu vậy bác?


Àh em thấy người ta có nên nói chứ em làm gì có tiền mà mua nên làm sao mà biết giá nó bao nhiêu,em thấy bác ấy đòi micromet thì trước tiên cái tay robot phải ở phòng điều hòa chứ chênh nhau vài độ là khác rồi

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

Cái đề bài bác chủ đưa ra là No Backlash. Cơ cấu vit-me là có backlash, linear servo hình như em có đọc qua là có backlash => hên xui cho cái sai số 1 micron (cơ bản thì trong nhiệt độ phòng 27 độ C thì sai số gia công 0.003 mm là hơi cao roài ạ, còn sai số theo chiều dài thì 0.001/1m theo 2 phương X Y cũng là vấn đề phải loay hoay cả ngày  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Gamo

Theo Sodick thì linear motor ko có backlash
http://www.sodick.com/technology/linearmotor

Nhưng đạt sai số 1um thì theo em biết là chưa có tên nào làm trên diễn đàn mình làm được  :Big Grin: 
Đơn giản nhìn con servo thôi, inox/sắt/thép thường có giãn nở => lấy hệ số giãn nở là 9->17 thì servo dài 1m, nhiệt độ từ 27 độ lên 33 độ là nó dài thêm 0.1mm

Mới test con linear servo nhưng sơ ý làm cháy con driver rồi. Để mai thay FET rồi show bà con giải trí.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe theo em tìm hiểu thì con linear servo là No backlash. Nhưng 1 ngày đẹp tời thì em lại đọc loáng thoáng trên tài liệu từ gg là có backlash đến non-backlash thế nên em mới ngạc nhiên và nhớ mang máng là thế. Thế nên em mới bảo là hên xui cái sai số 1 micron ợ  :Big Grin: 
Hóng cụ gamo show cờ-nhíp  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tuấn

> À, bộ đó bao nhiêu vậy bác?


Của ABB từ 1,5t mua được rồi bác ạ

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, rẻ thế? Chỉ có 30tỷ thôi hả cụ?  :Wink: 

Hôm trước thấy có cụ nào trên diễn đàn bán tới mấy t

@Hưng: hehe, đừng hóng, hóng xong rồi thất vọng, tau chạy như chạy step ấy mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Ặc ặc... có lý à nha.... 
> 
> Tau cóa 1 cuốn Advance Linux Programming dày 1000 trang, có đầy đủ tất cả kiến thức chính về lập trình Linux. nhưng để kiếm lại đã... Sợ hồi về VN ko mang theo...


có rồi cụ gà ơi, thaks

*Download File*

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chắc ko phải cuốn này vì cuốn kia to lắm. Nhưng có lẽ cuốn này là đủ rồi  :Wink:

----------


## CNC FANUC

Backlash là gì, có cơ cấu nào lắp ghép chuyển động mà no- backlash(tuyệt đối) ko vêy

----------


## Tuấn

> Ủa, rẻ thế? Chỉ có 30tỷ thôi hả cụ? 
> 
> Hôm trước thấy có cụ nào trên diễn đàn bán tới mấy t
> 
> @Hưng: hehe, đừng hóng, hóng xong rồi thất vọng, tau chạy như chạy step ấy mà


Mấy con này phần cánh tay và tủ điện, phần mềm họ làm hàng loạt lắp lẫn được nên rẻ cụ Gamo ạ, con 5 trục cộng cả lập trình 1,5 tỷ là mua được rồi. Hàng chạy 3 năm đầy đủ khoảng 2-300 triệu

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc... thế là rẻ rồi, em tưởng 1.5triệu usd  :Wink: 

Em thấy món đó hay mà chưa biết khả năng làm được việc gì? Nhiều khi cái công lập trình cho nó quá cha việc thuê mấy ông thợ làm bằng tay

----------


## Nam CNC

backlash là độ rơ , không độ rơ đòi hỏi ở 1 cơ cấu thì khó khả thi , chứ 1 hệ thống thì có thể , như linear servo , hệ thống phản hồi cộng với thước quang ( 1 dạng encorder phẳng còn thước quang là từ ngữ anh em hay nói chứ thước quang đúng nghĩa độ phân giải cũng co giới hạn ) kiểm tra thực tế thì có thể không có độ rơ ở 1 micro trong 1 môi trường làm việc ổn định , em nghĩ thế.

----------


## Đức Hoàng Minh

> Theo Sodick thì linear motor ko có backlash
> http://www.sodick.com/technology/linearmotor
> 
> Nhưng đạt sai số 1um thì theo em biết là chưa có tên nào làm trên diễn đàn mình làm được 
> Đơn giản nhìn con servo thôi, inox/sắt/thép thường có giãn nở => lấy hệ số giãn nở là 9->17 thì servo dài 1m, nhiệt độ từ 27 độ lên 33 độ là nó dài thêm 0.1mm
> 
> Mới test con linear servo nhưng sơ ý làm cháy con driver rồi. Để mai thay FET rồi show bà con giải trí.


Cho em hỏi tí ai trong gruop mình đã test qua con *linear motor* rồi sai số của nó là bao nhiêu?
Cho em xin it thông tin để em báo lại, đề tài em nói là thước quang đo chính xác 1um chứ không yêu cầu cả hẹ thống sai số 1us. Nếu đạt đến sai số hệ thống mà 1us thì có thể VN chưa làm được đâu. (nhưng để về thời gian sau chắc mới làm được).

----------


## nhatson

> Cho em hỏi tí ai trong gruop mình đã test qua con *linear motor* rồi sai số của nó là bao nhiêu?
> Cho em xin it thông tin để em báo lại, đề tài em nói là thước quang đo chính xác 1um chứ không yêu cầu cả hẹ thống sai số 1us. Nếu đạt đến sai số hệ thống mà 1us thì có thể VN chưa làm được đâu. (nhưng để về thời gian sau chắc mới làm được).


http://www.heidenhain.com/en_US/prod...near-encoders/
https://www.mitutoyo.co.jp/eng/produ...uchouunit.html

lạoi dài 1000mm chính xác tới 1um cũng ko dễ kiếm

----------


## Gamo

Con thước quang em mua nó ghi chính xác đến khoảng 0.5um. Nhưng mà sau khi được gỡ ra khỏi bệ máy thì chắc sai số tối thiểu vài gem rồi.

@Đức Hoàng Minh: ủa ông làm đề tài cụ thể ra sao rồi mới giúp được chứ? Ông làm đề tài tốt nghiệp hay là đề tài hù sếp? Nếu là đề tài hù sếp thì để sếp tui hù giùm cho. Còn nếu đề tài tốt nghiệp thì tôi hù ông thầy ông cho.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Thước quang hiện nay đã số micro còn loại 0.1 micro em mới được thấy trên máy đo biên dạng hình học

----------


## Đức Hoàng Minh

> Con thước quang em mua nó ghi chính xác đến khoảng 0.5um. Nhưng mà sau khi được gỡ ra khỏi bệ máy thì chắc sai số tối thiểu vài gem rồi.
> 
> @Đức Hoàng Minh: ủa ông làm đề tài cụ thể ra sao rồi mới giúp được chứ? Ông làm đề tài tốt nghiệp hay là đề tài hù sếp? Nếu là đề tài hù sếp thì để sếp tui hù giùm cho. Còn nếu đề tài tốt nghiệp thì tôi hù ông thầy ông cho.


Đề tài này của sếp giao, báo cáo lại trong ngày mai, Hiện tại một công ty miền Bắc đặt làm, định thử sức, còn nếu không làm được thì đá qua tui Singapo làm, nhưng tiếc lắm.

----------


## Gamo

À, trong trường hợp doanh nghiệp thì khác. Nhưng nếu cty ông chưa có người có kinh nghiệm, chưa có thiết bị đo kiểm, chưa có các công cụ lắp ráp thì hơi phiêu à nha.

Vấn đề là ở chỗ khách hàng có cần chính xác 1um ko? Họ có đủ tiền để đầu tư ban đầu & sẵn sàng chi cho vận hành ko (phòng điều hòa, chi phí thuê chuyên viên từ Singapore về để bảo trì bảo hành...)?
Thường đường mạch nhỏ nhất là 10mil = 0.25mm=250um. Cho là công nghệ cao thì cũng chỉ có thể đạt 1mil = 25um. Cty nào đòi hỏi dưới 1um là hơi bị kinh á.
Nếu tôi là sếp ông thì chuyện đầu tiên là phải tư vấn cty miền Bắc đó lại để họ có realistic expectation. Nếu họ có nhu cầu thật sự thì cứ đá qua Singapore, bên ông ăn tiền nước bọt thôi, ngồi mát ăn bát vàng cho khỏe.
Còn nếu họ thông thì chúc mừng ông... lao đầu vào bể khổ  :Big Grin:  (xong thì đòi xếp tăng lương)

----------


## Đức Hoàng Minh

> À, trong trường hợp doanh nghiệp thì khác. Nhưng nếu cty ông chưa có người có kinh nghiệm, chưa có thiết bị đo kiểm, chưa có các công cụ lắp ráp thì hơi phiêu à nha.
> 
> Vấn đề là ở chỗ khách hàng có cần chính xác 1um ko? Họ có đủ tiền để đầu tư ban đầu & sẵn sàng chi cho vận hành ko (phòng điều hòa, chi phí thuê chuyên viên từ Singapore về để bảo trì bảo hành...)?
> Thường đường mạch nhỏ nhất là 10mil = 0.25mm=250um. Cho là công nghệ cao thì cũng chỉ có thể đạt 1mil = 25um. Cty nào đòi hỏi dưới 1um là hơi bị kinh á.
> Nếu tôi là sếp ông thì chuyện đầu tiên là phải tư vấn cty miền Bắc đó lại để họ có realistic expectation. Nếu họ có nhu cầu thật sự thì cứ đá qua Singapore, bên ông ăn tiền nước bọt thôi, ngồi mát ăn bát vàng cho khỏe.
> Còn nếu họ thông thì chúc mừng ông... lao đầu vào bể khổ  (xong thì đòi xếp tăng lương)


Để đàm phán lại xem về cấp chính xác. Anh em cho *ý kiến* về đàm phán lại cấp chính xác mà Việt Nam có thể làm được.
Chưa có kinh nghiệm làm dự án này chắc cũng phải đá cho Singapore làm, đợi dự án nào dễ nuốt hơn. Nhưng cũng tiếc lắm các bác ah.

----------

